# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  الاهداف التعليمية (معرفي/مهاري/سلوكي)

## معاذ ملحم

*الاهداف التعليمية (معرفي/مهاري/سلوكي)*


*تعريف الهدف التعليمي : -
*

هو الصياغة التي تعبر بدقة ووضوح عن التغيير المرجو إحداثه لدى التلميذ من خلال مروره بخبرة

تعليمية معينة.




*أهمية الأهداف التعليمية:-
*
1- اختبار الخبرات التعليمية المناسبة.

2- تحديد طرق وأساليب التدريس والوسائل التعليمية.

3- الوصول إلى تقويم سليم.




*مستويات الأهداف التعليمية:-
*
1 - أهداف عامة:-


تحتاج فترة زمنية لتحقيقها ولذا تسمى بعيدة المدى وتشمل: -

" أهداف المجتمع، أهداف النظام التعليمي، أهداف المرحلة التعليمية "

مثال: إعداد الرجل المسلم لبناء البيت الصالح.

::

* أهداف النظام التعليمي .

* أهداف المرحلة التعليمية .

* أهداف الصف الدراسي .

* أهداف المقرر الدراسي .



2 - أهداف فرعية:-

وهي أقل عمومية وتسمى بعيدة المدى ولكن أقرب من سابقتها وتشمل:-

" أهداف الصف الدراسي، أهداف المقرر الدراسي، أهداف الوحدة الدراسية "

مثال: قراءة الكتاب المقرر قراءة صحيحة.

* أهداف الوحدة الدراسية .




3 - أهداف سلوكية:-


تسمى قصيرة المدى لأنها تقاس في نهاية الحصة.

مثال: أن يقرأ التلميذ 3 أسطر من النص قراءة صحيحة.


*الهـــــــدف الـــعــــام : -
*
لايمكن ملاحظته وقياسه بعيد المدى يوضع من قبل المختصين .

ينفذ في أي مؤسسة تعليمية ( المساجد ، وسائل الإعلام ) .



الهــــــــــدف الــســـلـــوكـــي : -

1- يمكن ملاحظته وقياسه

2- قصير المدى ويضعه الــمـــعــــلم .

يتم وضعه في ضوء مــحــتـــوى الكتاب الــمـدرسي (ينفذ داخل المدرسة ) .



ولئلا تختلط الأهداف العامة بالسلوكية نورد فيما يلي أفعال لا تستخدم في صياغة الأهداف السلوكية

لأنها عامة: -

تلم - تنمي - تدرك - تستوعب - تفهم - تعرف - تكسب - تزداد - تتزود - تُزود - تفكر.

وسوف تدرك في نهاية الموضوع المبررات الأقوى لرفضها




*الهدف الإجرائي السلوكي: -
*
هو الذي يصف السلوك المتوقع من التلميذ الناتج عن التعلم وتستخدم في صياغة أفعال قابلة

للملاحظة والقياس.

معنى أن الهدف إجرائي: -

أي يجري تحقيقه في زمن محدد وليكن زمن الحصة.

ومعنى كلمة (( إجرائي )) في علم النفس

" قابل للملاحظة والقياس "

مثال: -

- أن يعدد التلميذ ثلاثاً من الصفات الأساسية المشتركة بين السوائل.

يمكن قياسه وملاحظته.


س/ عدد ثلاثاً من الصفات الأساسية المشتركة بين السوائل المختلفة؟



*شروط صياغة الهدف السلوكي: -
*
1- أن يكون الهدف محدداً وواضحاً وقابل للقياس.

2- أن يركز الهدف على سلوك التلميذ وليس سلوك المعلم لأن التلميذ هو محور العملية التعليمية.

3- أن تحتوي عبارة الهدف على فعل سلوكي يشير إلى نوع الأداء.

4- أن يحتوي الهدف على ناتج التعلم لا أنشطته.

5- أن يحتوي الهدف على الحد الأدنى المتوقع لمستوى أداء التلميذ.



*معادلة الهدف الإجرائي السلوكي: -
*
أن + فعل سلوكي + المتعلم + المصطلح العلمي + الحد الأدنى من الأداء + ظروف تحقيق الهدف

أن ( معرفي - مهاري - وجداني )

مثال:-

أن يقرأ التلميذ ثلاثة أسطر من الدرس قراءة جيدة أثناء الحصة من الكتاب.


*
تصنيف الأهداف الإجرائية السلوكية*


قام " بلوم " بتصنيف الأهداف إلى ثلاثة جوانب:

- الجانب المعرفي .

- الجانب المهاري ( النفسحركي ) .

- الجانب الوجداني .



*الأهداف المعرفية:-
*
إكتساب المعرفة وفهمها والتفكير في كيفية

تطبيقها وتحليلها وتركيبها كما يشمل العمليات التقويمية العليا.


*
ويتضمن هذا الجانب ستة مستويات : -
**
1- التذكر:* يقصد به المواقف السلوكية التي تؤكد

على التذكر سواء عن طريق التعرف أو استدعاء المعلومات.

مثال/

أن يذكر التلميذ ثلاثة شروط لازمة لحدوث عملية البناء الضوئي.



*2- الفهم:* يقصد به المواقف التي تتطلب من المتعلم التفسير أو الترجمة بناء على فهم أفكار

معينة أو شروط محددة يصوغها المتعلم بأسلوبه الخاص وربما أضاف إليها بعض الأفكار لتوضيح

المعنى الأصلي.

مثال/

- أن يفسر التلميذ ظاهرة صدأ الحديد.

- أن يحول التلميذ الكسر الاعتيادي إلى كسر عشري.


*
3- التطبيق:* يقصد به تطبيق ما سبق تعلمه في مواقف جديدة.

مثال/

- أن يحسب التلميذ مساحة المربع ( ) سم2.

- أن يضبط التلميذ اسم " كان "


*
4- التحليل:* يقصد به قدرة المتعلم على تحليل المشكلة أو الفكرة إلى أجزائها التي تتكون منها.

مثال/

أن يستنتج التلميذ الأفكار الرئيسية لنص " أمي "



*5- التركيب:* يقصد به قدرة المتعلم على ربط عناصر أو أجزاء المعرفة لتكوين كل ذي معنى.

مثال/

- أن يكون التلميذ جملة اسمية مفيدة من الكلمات الآتية : ( …،..،..)

- أن يبتكر التلميذ طريقة جديدة لحل مسائل الضرب.

أن يكتب التلميذ موضوعاً عن أثر التقدم التقني على تلوث البيئة.



الفرق بين مستوى التركيب والتطبيق في ( المجال المعرفي ).

مستوى التركيب يؤدي عدة نتائج.

مثال/ أن يبتكر التلميذ عنوناً جديداً للقصة السابقة.

أما المستوى التطبيق فيؤدي إلى نتيجة واحدة.

مثال/ أن يحسب التلميذ مساحة المربع الآتي ( ) سم2.




*6- التقويم:* ويقصد به قدر المتعلم على تكون بعض المعايير التي بواسطتها يمكن الحكم على فكرة أو

قاعدة أو تفسير معين.

مثال/

- أن يبدي التلميذ رأيه في الأبيات التالية ( …… ) لقصيدة " …. ".

ملاحظة:-

يمكن أن نصل بالتلميذ إلى جميع مستويات المجالالمعرفي في درس ما لأن محتوى الدرس يسمح

لنا بذلك فنتدرج من مستوى التذكر إلى الفهم من ثم إلى التطبيق والتحليل والتركيب والتقويم.

ونظراً لارتباط محتوى الدرس بطبيعة الأهداف وصياغتها فإننا أحياناً يمكننا أن نصل بالتلميذ في

بعض الدروس إلى مستويين أو ثلاثة أو أربعة أو جميع مستويات السلم المعرفي وذلك حسب

طبيعة محتوى الدرس.




مواقع الخلل في المجال المعرفي.

الفرق بين: يعَّرف - تتعرف على - تعرِف.

يُعرّف: " بضم الياء وتشديد الراء " تستخدم للمفاهيم والمصطلحات " للتعاريف "

مثال: أن يعرف التلميذ السائل.

مثال: أن يعرف التلميذ الخلية.

يتعرف على: يستخدم بمعنى يختار من متعدد متشابه وليس له غير هذا الاستخدام.


مثال/ أن يتعرف التلميذ على الفعل الماضي من الأفعال الآتية: ذهب، يذهب، اذهب.

تًعرِف: " بفتح التاء وكسر الراء " ويرفض استخدامه لأنه عام ولا يمكن قياس إلا إذا تحلل إلى عدة

أفعال أبسط منه يمكن قياسه.

على سبيل المثال

الفعل يعرف قد يعني: ( يذكر، يعرف، يكتب، يتعرف على ).

كيف نقيس أنه يعرف أو عرف.


هل يمكن أقيس الهدف بسؤال " إعرف " وبالتالي

لا أستطيع قياس أبعاد هذه المعرفة إلا إذا سألت:-

اذكر أو عرف أو اكتب، أو عدد

إذا أردت أن تقيس صلاحية الهدف للتحقيق فإنك تصوغ عليه سؤالاً ثم تضع الجواب فإن كان هذا

الجواب هو الجزئية التي حددت في الهدف الإجرائي فإن الهدف ناجح 100%.





استعمال فعل " يقرأ "

ينبغي الانتباه إلى فعل " يقرأ " يكون مهارياً في مادة التجويد لأن قراءة " كلمة أو آية أو عبارة "

يكون بمراعاة المخرج والحكم ويتم تحريك عضلات النطق و … مع إعمال الفكر

فيصبح ( مهاري - نفسحركي ).

مثال/ أن يقرأ الطالب كلمة " قوارير " ( بإخراج حرف الراء طبقاً لحكمها ).

وكذلك في مادة القراءة والمحفوظات بمراعاة اللغة المعبرة وعلامات الترقيم حيث تحتاج كل مفرد

أحياناً إلى حركات وإشارات أو انخفاض أو تعجب في نبرة الصوت بمرافقة تعبير الوجه المناسبة.

فيبقى الفعل يقرأ في إطار المهاري.

أما فيما سوى ذلك فهو عبارة عن فعل معرفي لأنه

في مستوى التذكر وهو جزئية من الدرس.



الأهداف المهارية " النفسحركية "

ويشمل هذا الجانب الأهداف التي تعبر عن المهارات اليدوية والمهارات الحركية كالسباحة

والرمي والقدرة على تناول الأدوات والأجهزة واستخدامها كاستخدام الكمبيوتر وتصميم الأجهزة

أي أن المهارة هي القدرة على القيام بأداء معين يتطلب التناسق الحركي النفسي والعصبي بدقة

وسرعة وفي وقت محدد بدون أخطاء.



أمثلة لبعض الأهداف المهارية " النفسحركية "

1- أن يزن التلميذ الكأس وهو فارغ في مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة دقائق.

2- أن يستخدم التلميذ الميكروسكوب بطريقة سليمة.

3- أن يصلي التلميذ أمام زملائه بطريقة سليمة.

4- أن يكتب التلميذ مقالة على الآلة الكاتبة في

مدة نصف ساعة لا تتجاوز الأخطاء (2).

5- أن يرسم التلميذ حرف الطاء بدقة.

يعتبر هذا الهدف مهارياً إذا مارسه التلميذ في نفس الحصة وقاسه المعلم في نهاية الحصة.


أما إذا كان قد سبق دراسته بزمن يصبح هدفاً معرفياً لا مهارياً.



ملاحظات على الأهداف الفسحركية " المهارية "

الابتعاد عن بعض الأهداف في هذا المجال.

مثال: -

1- أن يشير التلميذ إلى عاصمة المملكة على الخريطة الصماء.

2- أن يكتب التلميذ تعريف الصيام.

* نعتبر الهدفين السابقين من الأهداف المعرفية وليس من الأهداف المهارية لأن المطلوب في

الهدف الأول

( هو تذكر مكان العاصمة ومعرفتها وليس المطلوب قياس الحركة

" حركة التلميذ والإشارة ".

ومعرفة مكان العاصمة جزئية رئيسة من محتوى الدرس وإشارة التلميذ

وحركته ليست جزئية في محتوى الدرس ).

وكذلك بالنسبة للهدف الثاني

( أن يكتب التلميذ تعريف الصيام

فإن المطلوب هو معرفة مدة حفظه وتذكره لمفهوم الصوم "

وليس المطلوب قياس مهارته في الكتابة " وحفظه لتعريف الصوم هو جزئية من محتوى الدرس

وكتابة التلميذ ليست جزئية في محتوى الدرس.

يمكن قياس الأهداف المهارية في نفس الحصة بوضع سؤال عليه.


مثال:- أن يقيس التلميذ طوال قطعة المستقيم

أـــــــــــــ ب

س/ قيس طول قطعة المستقيم أ ــــــــــــــ ب.



الأهداف الوجدانية :-

يشمل هذا الجانب الأهداف التي تعبر عن الجوانب الوجدانية أو العاطفية التي تتصل بدرجة قبول

الأفراد أو رفضهم لشيء ما وتتضمن الأهداف الوجدانية الاتجاهات والقيم والميول والاهتمامات

وأوجه التقدير.

أمثلة لبعض الأهداف الوجدانية:-


- أن يعظم التلميذ قدرة الخالق سبحانه وتعالى من خلال رؤيته للأشجار

قال تعالى: " وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ثجاجاً لنخرج به حبا ونباتاً وجنات

ألفافاً " النبأ آية 13.

- أن يحترم التلميذ آراء زملائه عند مناقشتهم لموضوع ما.

- أن يساعد التلميذ زملائه في عمل بحث ما.



ولاحتمال التشابه بين ( المجال الوجداني ) ومستوى التقويم في ( المجال المعرفي

فإن الفرق بينها يتضح فيما يلي: -

أ- المجال الوجداني لا يقاس في نفس الحصة أي لا يصاغ عليه سؤال.

ولا يشترط أن يكون معيار متضمن لحقائق وردت في محتوى الدرس ومطلوب

تعلمه من التلميذ.

مثال: أن يبدي التلميذ اهتمامه بنظافة الأطعمة خاصة ما يؤكل منها خارج المنزل.

ب- المجال المعرفي مستوى التقويم يقاس في نفس الحصة بصياغة السؤال عليه.

مثال: أن يبدي التلميذ رأيه في الأبيات التالية .. لقصيدة ( …. )

س/ ما رأيك في الأبيات التالية ……. لقصيدة ( ... ) ؟ .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
موضوع رائع جداً 
يجب أن يكون هنالك أهداف مطروحة ويجب الوصول إليها و آداة للقياس ولتقويم ضمن معايير محددة 
راق لي كثيراً ما قرأته هنا 
اتمنى الفائدة والمتعة للجميع 
اختيار موفق معاذ 

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

راق لي كثيراً وجودكـ هنا . . 
: : دموع الغصون : :
هذه الأهداف وضعت لكم لكي تكونوا على دراية تامه بها . . 
أشكركـ على المشاركة . . 
كما أتمنى من الجميع المشاركة والتفاعل ها هناآآآ

----------


## &روان&

معلومات  قيمة معاذ وخاصة انه هاي المعلومات كانت تحتوي تخصصي بالجامعة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكراً إلكـ *. . روان . .* 

أتمنى أن تكوني قد إستفدتي من هذه المعلومات وأن أكون قد أضفت شيئاً جديداً على معلوماتكـ السابقه التي درستها بالجامعه .

----------

